# General > Recommendations >  **Band**

## Snow White

Looking for a good local band to play in 3 weeks time, any recomendations? 
Preferably they sing a mixture of music, pop,rock, country, old & new.

----------


## burstbucker

Try Half-canned phone Roddy 603673

----------


## M R

I think Diesel & Dust is who your looking for........Fits your criteria perfectly

no number am afraid.....

----------


## Katy

Can't agree more than Half Canned, they played at our wedding and the dance floor didn't empty all night!  Played a good mixture of everything!

Kxxx

----------


## Snow White

Thanks very much for all ur replies, i managed to get a band.
Thanks again  :Smile:

----------

